# Canon R5 Rattle/Shake noise



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 30, 2020)

This scared the heck out of me when I first got it. However, all camera functions seem to work 100% as intended. I assumed the IBIS mechanism would be "locked" down, but thinking about all of Canon's IS lenses those mechanisms seem to be rather loose/rattly, too.

Link to my IG story (can't upload video directly to CR): https://instagram.com/stories/carl....ource=ig_story_item_share&igshid=g5x5m1sf7mff


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 30, 2020)

Yup, I started a thread on this earlier today. Mine does it too, so it appears to be normal. Not the most confidence inspiring thing in the world. But hey, if that's what we have to put up with to have IBIS, I'll take it.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 30, 2020)

I think one of the YouTube reviewers (maybe Peter Mckinnon or Matti Haapoja) said during their initial first thoughts that this occurs because of IBIS and not to worry.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 31, 2020)

IBIS - normal.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey guys, if you want to _really_ freak yourselves out, set the camera to leave the shutter open when the camera powers down, turn off the camera, remove the lens, and tilt the camera side to side. You can see the sensor _noticeably_ flopping around in there, seemingly completely unbothered by the fact that it's the most expensive part in a $4000 camera. Seriously it's moving around more than a king size mattress tied down to the roof of a minivan. Ha, oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Hey guys, if you want to _really_ freak yourselves out, set the camera to leave the shutter open when the camera powers down, turn off the camera, remove the lens, and tilt the camera side to side. You can see the sensor _noticeably_ flopping around in there, seemingly completely unbothered by the fact that it's the most expensive part in a $4000 camera. Seriously it's moving around more than a king size mattress tied down to the roof of a minivan. Ha, oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Hmm...I wonder if one way to help the thing cool off might be to leave the shutter open and remove the lens. (I'd then lay the camera on its back, if the risk of crud/dust falling onto the sensor is tiny.) In another thread someone claims taking the lens off doesn't help the camera cool down faster (and cites that as evidence that the overheating is NOT in the sensor) but doesn't say whether the shutter was left open.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Hmm...I wonder if one way to help the thing cool off might be to leave the shutter open and remove the lens. (I'd then lay the camera on its back, if the risk of crud/dust falling onto the sensor is tiny.) In another thread someone claims taking the lens off doesn't help the camera cool down faster (and cites that as evidence that the overheating is NOT in the sensor) but doesn't say whether the shutter was left open.


I think that might have been me. I got the thing with the sensor cooling not doing much from this review of the R6:
https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-eos-...otage-serious-limitation-doubtful-video-tool/

If you scroll down you can see a picture where he has a fan blowing in with the shutter open (camera on, display white). That's why I gathered cooling the sensor does not do much. His quote:


> As my frustration grew, I tried it all. Ice bag on the camera, strong fan pointing directly to the sensor glass [...] The weather-sealed camera body did a “great job” by doing what it supposed to do, and not let anything enter it. Not even the fresh fan air…



So that's why I think it's the internal processing components that give in first. the sensor might at some point, but as the thermal management is set currently it's not the first issue preventing shooting.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> I think that might have been me. I got the thing with the sensor cooling not doing much from this review of the R6:
> https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-eos-...otage-serious-limitation-doubtful-video-tool/
> 
> If you scroll down you can see a picture where he has a fan blowing in with the shutter open (camera on, display white). That's why I gathered cooling the sensor does not do much. His quote:
> ...



OK, that's a pretty strong argument then.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> I think that might have been me. I got the thing with the sensor cooling not doing much from this review of the R6:
> https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-eos-...otage-serious-limitation-doubtful-video-tool/
> 
> If you scroll down you can see a picture where he has a fan blowing in with the shutter open (camera on, display white). That's why I gathered cooling the sensor does not do much. His quote:
> ...


++++ As my frustration grew, I tried it all. Ice bag on the camera, *strong fan pointing directly to the sensor glass [...] The weather-sealed camera body did a “great job” by doing what it supposed to do, and not let anything enter it. Not even the fresh fan air…*

A.M.: weather-sealed body did a great job ?.. with lens removed and fan blowing down the open lens mount throat not cooling things down ?.. is a an utter rubbish.
once you remove the lens, there no more barrier.. fan blowing directly into a magnesium chamber, a cavity will act as a heat convector..

+++ If you scroll down you can see a picture where he has a fan blowing in with the shutter open

A.M.: where does it say that *shutter was open*? it says the following instead:

Canon EOS R6 –* Overheating issue, no help from the fan*.:



https://www.cinema5d.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/Canon-R6-Overheating-issue-no-help-from-fan.jpg



I do not believe for a second that blowing air directly into the cavity would not assist cooling the camera down.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> once you remove the lens, there no more barrier.. fan blowing directly into a magnesium chamber, a cavity will is a heat convector..


No more barrier to the sensor, but it seems the Digic X is still well insulated somewhere else in the body.

My whole reasoning why I think it's not the sensor overheating first is here:





I just wanted to clarify things about the EOS R5 and EOS R6 from yesterday’s report


The heat is not unpredictable, but it's not simple either. You'd have to use differential equations to calculate heat distribution and dissipation. It may not be as simple as you described especially when you want to predict the actual temperature (not just claim it'll get hotter). You make a...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> No more barrier to the sensor, but it seems the *Digic X is still well insulated* somewhere else in the body.
> 
> My whole reasoning why I think it's not the sensor overheating first is here:
> 
> ...


processor is well insulated? are.you. serious.. it well may be that processor overheating is the issue.
however, if true, its a great news. as processor isn't a moving part. so much easier to improve heat transfer via an additional heat pipes to the bottom plate, increase the heat dissipation surface via add-on plates, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> processor is well insulated? are.you. serious..


Is that a real question or just a statement at the state in general?
But yeah, I meant thermally insulated from the environment due to weather sealing. If the Digic X basically sits in a hot air box somewhere inside the camera that explains a lot why it takes two hours to fully reset the temperature. Air (especially non-moving) is great insulator.

Granted I have no proof of this since there isn't a teardown of the R5, yet. But from what we've seen so far it makes sense.

Again, the sensor works fine at 4K60 for hours when recording externally, but immediately shuts down due to heat when trying to record internally. So the sensor is not too hot to shoot 4K60, something else in the camera is.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Hey guys, if you want to _really_ freak yourselves out, set the camera to leave the shutter open when the camera powers down, turn off the camera, remove the lens, and tilt the camera side to side. You can see the sensor _noticeably_ flopping around in there, seemingly completely unbothered by the fact that it's the most expensive part in a $4000 camera. Seriously it's moving around more than a king size mattress tied down to the roof of a minivan. Ha, oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


wow.. so the sensor is freely bouncing inside? I guess 4WD adventure is out of question with such a camera then. couple of hours bouncing over a corrugated track may be quite damaging for the IBIS assembly. thought that IBIS assembly should have been "parked" instead.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Is that a real question or just a statement at the state in general?
> But yeah, I meant thermally insulated from the environment due to weather sealing. If the Digic X basically sits in a hot air box somewhere inside the camera that explains a lot why it takes two hours to fully reset the temperature. Air (especially non-moving) is great insulator.
> 
> Granted I have no proof of this since there isn't a teardown of the R5, yet. But from what we've seen so far it makes sense.
> ...



You still haven't answered the question where GSM asked where he had stated that the shutter was open.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> wow.. so the sensor is freely bouncing inside? I guess 4WD adventure is out of question with such a camera then. couple of hours bouncing over a corrugated track may be quite damaging for the IBIS assembly. thought that IBIS assembly should have been "parked" instead.



If it were parked, it could conceivably also be in contact with something to conduct heat away, reducing recovery time (if it's the sensor that is the issue).


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You still haven't answered the question where GSM asked where he had stated that the shutter was open.


Actually I have, in this thread here. Post #7 above.





Canon R5 Rattle/Shake noise


This scared the heck out of me when I first got it. However, all camera functions seem to work 100% as intended. I assumed the IBIS mechanism would be "locked" down, but thinking about all of Canon's IS lenses those mechanisms seem to be rather loose/rattly, too. Link to my IG story (can't...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Is that a real question or just a statement at the state in general?
> But yeah, I meant thermally insulated from the environment due to weather sealing. If the Digic X basically sits in a hot air box somewhere inside the camera that explains a lot why it takes two hours to fully reset the temperature. Air (especially non-moving) is great insulator.
> 
> Granted I have no proof of this since there isn't a teardown of the R5, yet. But from what we've seen so far it makes sense.
> ...


insulating a heating element inside a sealed small body makes 0 sense. I am sorry. again.

+++ If the Digic X basically sits in a hot air box somewhere inside the camera..

A/M.: what do you mean? once you removed the lens there is no more sealing. you have a hole in the camera body wide open. a massive hole. processor is not insulated. who in their right mind will insulate processor?

I have a a better idea: why would we not discuss photography instead?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Actually I have, in this thread here. Post #7 above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You asserted that he had said so, and I initially took your word for it. GSM later asked:



> A.M.: where does it say that *shutter was open*? it says the following instead:



EDIT: whoops, never mind...you claim its visible in the video. (I can't play videos today, as I ran out of my monthly data allowance and am severely throttled.)


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> insulating a heating element inside a sealed small body makes 0 sense. I am sorry. again.
> 
> +++ If the Digic X basically sits in a hot air box somewhere inside the camera..
> 
> ...


Well, I'm happy to hear your explanation then why an overheated camera can keep recording 4K60 externally while blowing air into the bajonet does nothing for cooldown. weather sealing is a thing, and the sensor is not in the same place as the Digic X.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You asserted that he had said so, and I initially took your word for it. GSM later asked:


what? Did you see the picture? The exposure is completely white, which means there is light on the sensor, which means the shutter is open. Seriously? Like pulling teeth.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> what? Did you see the picture? The exposure is completely white, which means there is light on the sensor, which means the shutter is open. Seriously? Like pulling theeth.



Yeah, sorry about that, I missed it--went back and edited.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah, sorry for the reaction, but there's really nothing but blowback here no matter how much energy you put into a theory or explanation. I'm just trying to understand what the limitations of the camera are, and what Canon could still do post-launch to make the video side better.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Yeah, sorry for the reaction, but there's really nothing but blowback here no matter how much energy you put into a theory or explanation. I'm just trying to understand what the limitations of the camera are, and what Canon could still do post-launch to make the video side better.



No--I earned that.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> yeah, if you don't want to understand my point I can't help you.
> The camera is weather sealed, ergo the insides are somewhat insulated from outside influence, and just because the sensor is exposed does not mean there is an efficient or even any path for airflow to the CPU. What is so hard to understand that this makes airflow over hot components difficult?


it is impossible to understand as what you say is inexplicable....

1. +++ The camera is weather sealed, ergo the insides are somewhat insulated from outside influence
A.M.: lens is removed, is the body still weather sealed in your opinion?

2. ++++ and just because the sensor is exposed does not mean there is an efficient or even any path for airflow to the CPU?
A.M.: what is your background, Sir? I am afraid it isn't in any kind of engineering...

3. +++ What is so hard to understand that this makes airflow over hot components difficult?

airflow is not always required to cool down a device.. a good use case is radiator in your car  it is liquid cooled..
but there are plenty other methods of cooling, including heat pipes, etc.

once again: I hope it is not the sensor.. processor overheating is a lesser issue... it well may be that processor heat control was under-engineered. there are know ways to address such an issue..


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> 1. +++ The camera is weather sealed, ergo the insides are somewhat insulated from outside influence
> A.M.: lens is removed, is the body still weather sealed in your opinion?


Not the sensor, but another part of the camera still can be. You do realize the sensor is not the cpu?



> 2. ++++ and just because the sensor is exposed does not mean there is an efficient or even any path for airflow to the CPU?
> A.M.: what is your background, Sir? I am afraid it isn't in any kind of engineering...


And you would be wrong 



> 3. +++ What is so hard to understand that this makes airflow over hot components difficult?
> airflow is not always required to cool down a device.. a good use case is radiator in your car  it is liquid cooled..
> but there are plenty other methods of cooling, including heat pipes, etc.


Your tangent here is irrelevant, what does watercooling have to do with the R5? Pictures that have surfaced so far do not show any kind of heatsink on the Digic X. But there hasn't been an exhaustive teardown, yet. So, yeah. It's all speculation so far. Still waiting for a better explanation though why the camera overheats even if you blast air at the sensor directly, but keeps recording externally in 4K60 without overheating.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Not the sensor, but another part of the camera still can be. You do realize the sensor is not the cpu?
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong
> ...


++++ Pictures that have surfaced so far do not show any kind of heatsink on the Digic X

A.M.: great. if there is none and processor overheating is the issue, then it is a good case for having one installed and heat piped to the bottom camera plate.

+++ Still waiting for a better explanation though why the camera overheats even if you blast air at the sensor directly... *but keeps recording externally in 4K60 without overheating *

A.M.: well on the 4K60, as you are aware, that with HDMI signal output, all the heavy lifting processing and encoding is done by the external recorder, memory cards are also offloaded.. hence Digic X is less loaded. memory cards are not loaded at all. equals less heat internally..


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Not the sensor, but another part of the camera still can be. You do realize the sensor is not the cpu?



It would be very odd design indeed to completely wrap the CPU in insulation, or block its airflow to the rest of the camera [But I can't swear that they didn't do exactly that], as GSM pointed out. Even if the camera as a whole is completely insulated, at least the rest of the camera could serve as some sort of heat sink for the CPU, if they left the CPU open to it.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Yeah, you're not really contributing anything to this discussion. Half proving my point and trying to make it sound I'm still wrong, and half explaining things that I already explained and using that as an argument...for what?
> 
> I'm out


thank you for your understanding


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 2, 2020)

i was testing my R5 today here in NYC and i heard and felt the semi shakes and etc ITS SCARES ME BUT HONESTLY IS I NORMAL 
DO ANY OF THE CAMERA FUNCTIONS FAIL OR GET DAMAGED via THIS? HAS ANYBODY ELSE ENCOUNTERED IT?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 2, 2020)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> ARE YOU SURE ITS NORMAL?? MINE THOSE IT TOO TESTES IT TODAY HERE IN NYC



Why are you shouting?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 3, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Why are you shouting?


 its not your business


----------

